# [Mise en veille] Sous gnome ne fonctionne pas

## sebB

Bonjour,

Je viens de me rendre compte que sur mon portable, la mise en veille ne fonctionne pas.

Lorsque je l'enclenche (manuellement ou en fermant l'écran), l'écran s'éteint j'ai un accés disque de quelques secondes mais ca s'arrete là.

Mon ventilo continue de tourner, j'ai pas l'impression que les disques soient arretés (option bien cochée dans gnome-power-manager), le bouton d'alim du portable reste allumé, puis au bout de 10 secondes j'ai des accés disques qui reprennent sans s'arréter.

J'ai laissé l'ordi 10 minutes couvercle fermé et celui-ci est monté en température avec le ventilo et accés disque à fond.

Quand je réouvre l'écran, je ne reviens pas sur le bureau. L'écran passe d'éteint à éteint illuminé et le reboot sauvage est la seule solution.

Je ne sais pas trop ou chercher ni de quoi cela peux venir.

J'ai tenté avec le pilote vesa à la place de fglrx mais meme résultat.

Du coté de pm-suspend je vois d'erreur

```
Initial commandline parameters: 

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

Thu Apr 14 12:33:48 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2011: Running hooks for suspend.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend:

Linux seb-PC 2.6.38-gentoo-r1 #3 SMP PREEMPT Thu Apr 14 11:42:21 Local time zone must be set-- x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Module                  Size  Used by

coretemp                5026  0 

snd_seq_dummy           1287  0 

snd_seq_oss            26656  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      5196  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                47299  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4929  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            35319  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14755  1 snd_pcm_oss

xt_state                1151  2 

iptable_filter          1168  1 

iptable_mangle          1328  0 

iptable_nat             3803  0 

nf_nat                 14264  1 iptable_nat

nf_conntrack_ipv4      10496  5 iptable_nat,nf_nat

nf_defrag_ipv4          1163  1 nf_conntrack_ipv4

xt_conntrack            2449  0 

nf_conntrack           49312  5 xt_state,iptable_nat,nf_nat,nf_conntrack_ipv4,xt_conntrack

xt_mark                 1101  0 

ip_tables              15815  3 iptable_filter,iptable_mangle,iptable_nat

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     22121  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   288756  1 

snd_hda_intel          20475  1 

snd_hda_codec          59059  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

ath9k                  84585  0 

fglrx                2652729  83 

ath9k_common            1717  1 ath9k

snd_hwdep               5774  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                64020  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

ath9k_hw              278458  2 ath9k,ath9k_common

snd_timer              18065  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

uvcvideo               59691  0 

videodev               61488  1 uvcvideo

v4l2_compat_ioctl32     6420  1 videodev

snd                    52868  14 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6689  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

atl1c                  31114  0 

ath                    13776  2 ath9k,ath9k_hw

i7core_edac            15882  0 

xhci_hcd               62607  0 

i2c_i801                7220  0 

asus_laptop            14818  0 

sparse_keymap           2792  1 asus_laptop

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       4045016     842252    3202764          0        676     442928

-/+ buffers/cache:     398648    3646368

Swap:      8393956          0    8393956

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend:

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend:

ATI Catalyst driver detected, not using quirks.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video suspend suspend:

kernel.acpi_video_flags = 0

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video suspend suspend: success.

Thu Apr 14 12:33:50 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2011: performing suspend
```

Merci

emerge --info

----------

## sebB

Bon, après avoir lu tous les tutos inimaginables, je n'avance pas.

Si une bonne ame charitable peu me dire si ca marche chez lui et me donner le lien qu'il a suivi et ses fichiers de conf.

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

```
emerge --info
```

Steplé  :Wink: 

Es-tu avec HAL ou avec son remplaçant *Kit ?

----------

## sebB

```
Portage 2.2.0_alpha30 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 21 Apr 2011 15:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38

virtual/os-headers:  0

Repositories: gentoo

Installed sets: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=9 --load-average=9 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9 -l9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/portage/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage/tree"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Je suis sous *kit, donc viré hal. J'ai fais une réinstall toute neuve quend hal a été enlevé.

D'après ce topic tout semble bon.

En résumé

pm-hibernate, l'écran s'éteint (il reste illuminé), mes disques et ventilos tournent, mon bouton power reste allumé,  mais rien ne marche (je ne peux pas changer de tty) ---> reboot sauvage

pm-suspend, l'écran s'éteint complétement avec un curseur clignotant, mes disques et ventilos tournent, mon bouton power reste allumé,  mais rien ne marche (je ne peux pas changer de tty) ---> reboot sauvage

Merci

EDIT: J'ai partiellement résolu mon probleme

Il s'agit d'un bug.

J'ai appliqué le patch sur le 2.6.38-r2 et a priori ca fonctionne.

Je fais quelques tests et je vous tiens au courant de la suite.

----------

